# My Journey



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

I have depersonalization due to side effects of medication.The side effects were flushing,palpatation,dizzy,vision, ringing in ears stomach problem and it ended up to become full blown anxiety,panic attack and mild depression and of cause depersonalization due to anxiety (I did not know the terms at that time) i truly thought I was going to end up in mental institution and that amplify the anxiety and depression and of course the DP.. I did not know that they were side effects of medication until i seek help from a psyc and he told me to stop the medication. I stopped the medication on 16/6/2011, and slowly all the side effects diminish except DP. The dp for me is best described by a video by this beautiful young lady in youtube.






The DP is diminishing really really slow actually and there are ups and downs with it. What helps for me is to not think about it too much and keep reading encouraging posts by people who went through it and websites that are encouraging so that i will keep myself in that positive thinking zone and belief that I am recovering everyday when I have bad days but when I have good days I will not even bother to read or watch anything regarding DP cause it reminds me about my condition again.I am not on any medication.I am taking vitamins and walk everyday for 1 hour.

These are youtube videos that have been blessing me to keep believing and don't give up.They sent me encouraging messages through email to me as well.They are beautiful people.





 (this guy make me laugh and happy)

http://www.youtube.com/user/megansmile32
http://www.youtube.com/user/ibraheem662

These are encouraging websites that keep me in positive zone.You can always email them and ask any questions and they are willing to help.

http://www.emotional-times.com/2011/07/depersonalization-disorder.html
http://ezinearticles.com/?Depersonalization-Cure&id=925860
http://ezinearticles.com/?Therapeutic-Activity-for-Anxiety-and-Depersonalization&id=6435842
http://www.dpdrdisorder.org/#!living-with-dpdr

I am recovering now and I am praying for everybody who has this will recover asap. Yes believe that we will recover.It is slow journey yes but day by day we are moving towards that day when we are free from DP. Let go is the key.Let it run it course because we cannot rush it to pass.

God bless everyone
Sue


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

What was your original medication for?


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Dyna said:


> What was your original medication for?


Dyna, I was misdiagnosed of having high blood pressure.The gp prescribed me norvasc or amlodipine. He did not even moditor my blood pressure just one time and diagnosed which i know is a wrong practice. i've checked the adverse side effects but rare were all that I was experiencing. I have a friend who is taking the same med but she has high bp experiencing palpatation,flushing but mild and the doctor already tell her that she will experience these.So she is not scared. The GP who prescribed me with the med did not even tell me that there will be side effects. i thought I have heart problem due to palpatation every night and have something in my stomach and all this lead to ocd hypochondria anxiety and at the end depersonalization. Actually I read somewhere that DP can be prevented if we can detect anxiety ocd and depression at early stage so can treat them before it get serious and depersonalization occur.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

sue said:


> Dyna, I was misdiagnosed of having high blood pressure.The gp prescribed me norvasc or amlodipine. He did not even moditor my blood pressure just one time and diagnosed which i know is a wrong practice. i've checked the adverse side effects but rare were all that I was experiencing. I have a friend who is taking the same med but she has high bp experiencing palpatation,flushing but mild and the doctor already tell her that she will experience these.So she is not scared. The GP who prescribed me with the med did not even tell me that there will be side effects. i thought I have heart problem due to palpatation every night and have something in my stomach and all this lead to ocd hypochondria anxiety and at the end depersonalization. Actually I read somewhere that DP can be prevented if we can detect anxiety ocd and depression at early stage so can treat them before it get serious and depersonalization occur.


That's terrible. How long had you been taking the medication?


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Dyna said:


> That's terrible. How long had you been taking the medication?


Since January 2011.it started with palpatation dizzyness and ringing in ears. Mid june stomach problem and flushing and vision,I thought i had a stroke. They were all side effects and I was so scared, and the vicious cycle started and i end up with DP.

Dyna, How about you? Hope you have recovered from DP.Just wondering how it feels like when it is gone. how would I know since i forgot the feeling before DP.I know it will be so subtle.


----------

